# Screw Chassis Model Cars



## bohan7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Could someone tell me when they stopped making car models that had the screw chassis on them, what year? Thanks.


----------



## Terr Jessee (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't know if this helps, but I have an MPC '72 Chevy Impala with the screw bottom chassis (rear only). It was about that time that the companies moved away from the screw-attached chassis.

Terr


----------



## bohan7 (Apr 3, 2010)

*screw chassis*

Thanks, That does help, appreciate info.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It just depends on what kits you mean. Some of the old AMT screw kits were holdovers from their old Promo pre assembled cars. Revell had some screw together metal bodied kits recently. So did Testors. And they still sell some of the old kits today so its not like they quit making them... just not new ones.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

heck, the AMT 2010 Impala NASCAR models had screw on chassis, and they're not old kits at all.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think Polar Lights has some screw chassis car kits too.


----------



## Terr Jessee (Dec 7, 2012)

bohan7 said:


> Could someone tell me when they stopped making car models that had the screw chassis on them, what year? Thanks.


Guess the question is, did you mean the original AMT and MPC annual kits? That's what I thought.

Terr


----------

